# Conformation!



## LoveMyAppy (Jul 2, 2007)

I would like some confo critiques on my 5 year old Appaloosa mare (Gracie) Be honest! And i know her butt is high (she's still growing 8) )

http://www.hoofprintimages.com/mp_c...e=fullsize&pagenum=7&id=1316920&eventid=13554

http://www.hoofprintimages.com/mp_c...=fullsize&pagenum=23&id=1316936&eventid=13554


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

In the top pictures she looks great. I like the way she moves...and the butt thing she will grow out of......shes pretty well proportioned.


----------



## NickieB (Jun 30, 2007)

Is there any chance you can get a pic. of her in full sunlight? I'm not seeing anything from that picture that I can base on honest critique on. Sorry.


----------



## LoveMyAppy (Jul 2, 2007)

NickieB said:


> Is there any chance you can get a pic. of her in full sunlight? I'm not seeing anything from that picture that I can base on honest critique on. Sorry.


In the first link,you can see her better.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey i know you.

From SH? Haha fancy meeting you here!


----------



## NickieB (Jun 30, 2007)

Ah, yes that is a much better picture, Thanks! From what I see, she lacks a bit of balance. Her hip is higher than her withers and her hocks are higher than her knees which contributes to a lack of balance and might give her difficulty in getting her hind end to work underneath her. A little heavy in the hip and neck also contributing to the balance issue. She has a nice feminine look and a sweet expression though. She's cute and looks like she's very loved.


----------



## LoveMyAppy (Jul 2, 2007)

*ArabianPrincess* said:


> Hey i know you.
> 
> From SH? Haha fancy meeting you here!


Baha! Small world. :lol: 

Thank you NickieB!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not big fan of appys because of their color, but her coloring with spots here and there is REALLY nice. She built nicely too.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

:lol: Shes nice although she is a bit 'downhill' not to bad but just a bit..... I don't like appys either, but she is quite nice...... :lol:


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

In the top photo she appears to be both slightly cowhocked as well as standing under in the back; whether that's how she stands normally or just how you've got her set up, I don't know. She is a little down hill in front, but that doesn't bother me a whole lot. She's got a pleasant head and nice balance over all.


----------



## LoveMyAppy (Jul 2, 2007)

She's downhill because she's still growing. She's not as much down hill now as she was there. 

Thanks for your crits!


----------



## LoveMyAppy (Jul 2, 2007)

From July 8th:

http://www.hoofprintimages.com/mp_c...e=fullsize&pagenum=1&id=1405874&eventid=14552


----------

